# where in Dublin I can buy ingredients for japanese meals, particularly wasabi or sake



## Grus (3 Jan 2008)

Hi all,

Does anybody know where in Dublin I can buy ingredients for japanese meals, particularly wasabi or sake? Are there any japanese / oriental food shops? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Oriental Food*

_Oriental Emporium, South Great George's St.
Asian Market, Drury St._

There are (n)oodles of others out there too these days.


----------



## Grus (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Oriental Food*

Thanks Clubman, but I rang the oriental emporium and they said they had neither sake or wasabi (found this slightly strange).


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Oriental Food*

Where to get Sake in Dublin ? - Askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Caveat (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Oriental Food*

Pretty sure even the likes of  Tescos has both Wasabi and Sake.


----------



## Nige (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Oriental Food*

Fallon & Byrne have wasabi.


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Oriental Food*

i got wasabi in the asia market recently - zingy!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Oriental Food*

There's another oriental supermarket at the _Jervis Street Luas _stop in case that's of any use. Haven't browsed it extensively as I normally just pop in for something specific.


----------



## 2cracks (4 Jan 2008)

*Re: where in Dublin I can buy ingredients for japanese meals, particularly wasabi or*

Dont suppose anyone knows where to buy Wasabi & Sake in Limerick??? Tried Tescos. Either they didnt have it, or they didnt know what they were looking for. Is Sake kept with vinegars and oils? or with other alcohol??


----------



## Caveat (4 Jan 2008)

*Re: where in Dublin I can buy ingredients for japanese meals, particularly wasabi or*



2cracks said:


> Dont suppose anyone knows where to buy Wasabi & Sake in Limerick??? Tried Tescos. Either they didnt have it, or they didnt know what they were looking for. Is Sake kept with vinegars and oils? or with other alcohol??


 
I thought I saw them where the cook-in sauces/jars and that kind of stuff was.  Pretty sure I saw both in Tescos side by side with Thai Fish Sauce and maybe Jalapeno peppers - that kind of thing.  The products are grouped _roughly_ according to the cuisine but as there may be not many Japanese products, wasabi & sake could be nestled in behind 'black bean stir fry sauce' or something.


----------



## Grus (4 Jan 2008)

*Re: where in Dublin I can buy ingredients for japanese meals, particularly wasabi or*

Thanks everybody, was in the oriental emporium on upper abbey st. today and managed to get my wasabi (along with a rake of other things). Settled for rice vinegar instead of sake as it is only for cooking. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Emmiou (4 Jan 2008)

*Re: where in Dublin I can buy ingredients for japanese meals, particularly wasabi or*

Whenever I eat in Japanese restaurants, I love having edamame - freshly steamed green soya-beans in the pod, sprinkled with salt. I’d like to try this at home – has anyone ever seen raw soybeans in the pod for sale in Dublin? I think sometimes frozen beans alone are available in Health food shops but it’s the pods I’m looking for!


----------

